

Bike Desks eliminate Phys Ed and helps students focus - antoinek
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3036607/this-school-has-bikes-instead-of-desks-and-it-turns-out-thats-a-better-way-to-learn

======
pitiburi
Eliminate Phys Ed? Nowhere in the article says so.

